# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Russian bears ?

## Will

I was wondering , are you Russians really obsessed with bears ? I don"t mean to insult , it's an honest question ! ::

----------


## delog

Yes, even our president has appropriate surname. And you forgot about vodka.

----------


## it-ogo

This is really a national problem. Western media made a publicity for Russia as a country of bears so there is a strong illegal immigration of bears to Russia from everywhere.  Bears are known as a minority whose rights are violated all over the world, namely they are not allowed to vote even in the USA, so they look for justice in their "historical motherland" - in Russia. Now we have large community of grizzly emigrated from North America. They are big and aggressive and their subsociety is highly criminalized, that makes an essential tension with native Russian bears, which often demonstrate xenophobia and even racism towards grizzly. 
Luckily Chinese pandas are very lazy and there is no essential immigration of pandas from China, otherwise the situation could become out of control.

----------


## Hanna

One of my favourite "flashcards" in Russian. I fail it on purpose so it will come back more often!  (Where is the road for Moscow?)

----------


## Misha Tal

To understand the depth of their obsession, look here:   
It's called "Утро в сосновом лесу" ("Morning in a pine forest"). See? They got bears _all over the place_. Even in a pine forest (indeed, where else if not in a pine forest?). Wouldn't you yourself get obsessed with them bears?

----------


## sperk

even in my avatar

----------


## CoffeeCup

Even hanging in a coffee house the only thing to discuss is bears.

----------


## delog

*Hanna*, what operating system and theme do you use?

----------


## Hanna

> *Hanna*, what operating system and theme do you use?

 Windows 7 (I wish I could have said Linux).
I use a program called WindowBlinds from Stardock for customisation; that's why it looks a bit different.

----------


## Will

What the heck are you talking about ?! Bears voting ? Racism ?

----------


## it-ogo

Never underestimate bears voting problem. Bearism is a necessary part of the social consistency in Russia.

----------


## Will

And I think you are full of crap .

----------


## MasterAdmin

Two more bears to think about... 
1. Olympic Games bear
2. Превед медвед

----------


## Seraph

Bears: very complicated family!  Don't forget the spirit bears (kermode), the cinnamon bears and the "blond" brown bears of Alaska's "ABC islands" that are closely related to polar bears, formerly of Russia, of course.  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Spiritbear.jpg

----------


## Crocodile

Don't listen to them, they're making fun of you. In reality, Russians are obsessed with crocodiles. And the crocodiles are obsessed with Antarctic penguins. Which, in turn, are obsessed with eating cold sashimi for breakfast. That's why a national symbol of Antarctica is sashimi.  ::

----------


## Will

Yeah , I can tell you are mocking me .

----------


## Will

It was an honest question , I don't know why I must be mocked .

----------


## Crocodile

> It was an honest question , I don't know why I must be mocked .

  I think because a typical stereotype about Russians is that Russia is a barbaric country so much so that bears are roaming the streets. So, every time Russians hear something about bears, they start laughing real hard.  ::  In reality, there are as many bears in Moscow as there are in Washington D.C. And Russians are as obsessed with the bears as Americans are with the eagles.  ::

----------


## Will

> I think because a typical stereotype about Russians is that Russia is a barbaric country so much so that bears are roaming the streets. So, every time Russians hear something about bears, they start laughing real hard.  In reality, there are as many bears in Moscow as there are in Washington D.C. And Russians are as obsessed with the bears as Americans are with the eagles.

 Thank you , I just wanted to know WHY there was a stereotype about Russians . And I honestly didn't think Russians are " obsessed " with bears , western society would just make it seem that way I suppose .

----------


## E-learner

> It was an honest question , I don't know why I must be mocked .

 I, for one, was sure your question was a joke.   

> as Americans are with the eagles.

 Aren't they?  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Thank you , I just wanted to know WHY there was a stereotype about Russians . And I honestly didn't think Russians are " obsessed " with bears , western society would just make it seem that way I suppose .

  I think the origin of that stereotype comes from the 19-nth century when Russians started to spend more time in Europe and subsequently Europeans started to visit Russia more often. So, Europeans saw an unaccustomed sight when the street clowns made a trained bear 'dance' while they played music. By that time, Europe was significantly stripped off of their forests, so they had no bears anymore. So, Europeans became astonished with a place where the bears 'run free' on the streets.

----------


## Crocodile

> Aren't they?

 They definitely are. They even brought an eagle on the Moon.  ::

----------


## delog

> I think because a typical stereotype about Russians is that Russia is a barbaric country so much so that bears are roaming the streets.

 А в деревнях, кстати, медведи, бывает, из леса выходят. Мне недавно рассказывали жуткий триллер о том, как один наделал переполоха, но потом приехали МЧС, положили медведя лицом к земле, зачитали права и отправили в исправительную колонию, работать на мясокомбинате. Только Уиллу не говорите, что я тут написал - незачем укреплять стереотипы.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> зачитали права и отправили в исправительную колонию

 Правовое государство, однако. А где же самый справедливый суд в мире?  ::

----------


## Kudesnik

The source of most stereotypes is poor education.

----------


## Kudesnik

> А где же самый справедливый суд в мире?

 Вот на таких мелочах шпиёны и прокалываются. Не справедливый, а *гуманный*.

----------


## Crocodile

> Вот на таких мелочах шпиёны и прокалываются. Не справедливый, а *гуманный*.

  Так ведь самый гуманный-то был в СССР. На дворе уже РФ. А в РФ-то он - справедливый. Так что, уважаемый шпиён, пожалуйте вот в этот пативэн.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> The source of most stereotypes is poor education.

 The source of most stereotypes is education.

----------


## Kudesnik

А РФ и не претендует на самый справедливый суд в мире, так что уважаемый шпиён сам не знает, чего хочет.

----------


## Will

> The source of most stereotypes is poor education.

 Definitely .

----------


## Lampada

> And I think you are full of crap .

 We do not favor this kind of talk. I suggest you'd avoid it in the future. 
Thank you.

----------


## Will

> We do not favor this kind of talk. I suggest you'd avoid it in the future. 
> Thank you.

 Yes , I'm very sorry for that . I won't do that in the future , I was just angry is all . But I should not have said that .

----------


## it-ogo

> Yes , I'm very sorry for that . I won't do that in the future , I was just angry is all . But I should not have said that .

 No problem, Will, you were right. And you look so young and sincere...  ::

----------


## Will

> No problem, Will, you were right. And you look so young and sincere...

 Right about what ???

----------


## Ramil

> Right about what ???

 about being full of ...  ::

----------


## SAn

Медведи используются в военных целях:

----------


## Crocodile

> А РФ и не претендует на самый справедливый суд в  мире, так что уважаемый шпиён сам не знает, чего хочет.

  Несмотря на то, что Вы упорно продолжаете называть меня "шпиёном", я охотно объясню свою позицию.  
Во-первых, мне трудно преставить себе суд, который вынося решение думает, что, мол, вот в Мозамбике суд-то, конечно справедливее. Так, что каждый суд, по умолчанию, считает себя самым справедливым. Полагаю, что суд РФ - не исключение. Если Вы открыто заявляете, что суд РФ - не самый справедливый (то есть несправедливый, ибо справедливость может быть только одна), Вы тем самым выдаёте в себе не просто шпиёна с установкой ESPIONAGE, но шпиёна с установкой SABOTAGE.  ::  
Во-вторых, подобная казуистика (а также возможные аллюзии на советский кинематограф) не являются предметом для рассмотрения в этой ветке. Я хотел заново поднять проблему отношения властей РФ к населяющим её медведям, а также вывести дискуссию на качественно новый уровень. Не для кого не секрет, что в отношении медведей в РФ проводится планомерная политика апартеида. Обычный медведь, родившийся на территории РФ и никогда не покидавший её пределов не может, например, посещать те же учебные заведения, что и граждане РФ с официально узаконенным статусом. Больницы, театры, общественный транспорт - не для медведей. Обычному медвежонку нет места в школе и университете. Ему не даётся ни малейшего шанса выбраться из того ужасающего материального положения, в котором находится он сам и его семья. Медведям достаются самые низкооплачиваемые работы такие, как ассистент клоуна. Практически, медведи или вынуждены работать лишь за еду и жильё или бомжевать в лесу. На сегодняшний день у медведей в РФ нет будущего.  
Всё это происходит благодаря молчаливому согласию общества. Принадлежа к правящему большинству, прикормленные властью "правозащитники" предпочитают закрывать глаза на официальную политику сегрегации. Немногих, по-настоящему совестливых людей, отважившихся на борьбу со сложившейся ситуацией, увозят крепкие парни в белом (под видом санитаров) на принудительное лечение, где их подвергают чудовищным пыткам клизмами и электрошоком, а также медикаментозной обработке. Даже ваш покорный слуга был вынужден уехать на чужбину, где альтернативное мировоззрение не наказуемо лишь в силу сложившихся стереотипов в отношении России, а само отношение к медведям не намного лучше. Лишь вдали от Родины мне разрешено открыто заявлять о своей солидарности с медведями и участвовать в открытых дискуссиях посвящённых этой теме.  
Однако, я предвижу тот день, когда моё слово дойдёт до медведей, и они воспрянут духом и телом, препояшут чресла свои калашом и РПГ, и тогда власти РФ уже не смогут просто отмахнуться от медведей. Проблему терроризма нельзя решить военным путём. Только мирные переговоры, раздача паспортов Российским медведям, гарантированные квоты на приём медведей в общественно значимые места может коренным образом изменить ситуацию. Представьте себе, насколько быстрее сможет провести операцию на сердце хирург-медведь! И намного экономичнее для общества. Не потребуется дорогостоящая реабилитация пациента. Я вижу для медведей светлое будущее в обновлённой, свободной от предрассудков современной России!  ::

----------


## it-ogo

Последний абзац не вытянул - стиль поплыл и перебор пошел не плавный. Чресла... 
ПС А при Союзе Гена в зоопарке работал восемь часов в день, со всеми выходными, отпусками и надбавками.

----------


## Kudesnik

Хоть и многа пукф, но асилил. Только нигде не нашел слова "лопата", где смеяться, непонятно.

----------


## Crocodile

> Последний абзац не вытянул - стиль поплыл и перебор пошел не плавный. Чресла...

 Какие проблемы с чреслами? Ну, а стиль - это вторичное, коль скоро I'm speaking from my heart.  ::    

> ПС А при Союзе Гена в зоопарке работал восемь часов в день, со всеми выходными, отпусками и надбавками.

 Так было официально оформлено узилище совести. Мог ли Гена выйти из того зоопарка? А чуть пасть пошире разинешь, чем разрешено по уставу, набегают крепкие ребята с петлями на палках. Такие дела.

----------


## Crocodile

> Хоть и многа пукф, но асилил. Только нигде не нашел слова "лопата", где смеяться, непонятно.

  А это каждый решает для себя. Если мозги не сильно развиты промыты хочется напрягать, смеятся можно на любом слове.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Последний абзац не вытянул - стиль поплыл и перебор пошел не плавный. Чресла... 
> ПС А при Союзе Гена в зоопарке работал восемь часов в день, со всеми выходными, отпусками и надбавками.

 Может быть, в то время Гена и многие другие избранные зверюшки чем-то ещё немножко выделялись из толпы и в силу этих обстоятельств в том обществе от них не могли отмахнуться?

----------


## Ramil

Позволю себе не согласиться с крокодилом.
Права медведей в той же самой Канаде точно так же ущемлены, не говоря уж о политике геноцида, которую проводят по отношению к тем же крокодилам во всём мире. Только тотальная, всеобщая и безоговорочная легализация марихуаны во всём мире может спасти положение.

----------


## Crocodile

> Позволю себе не согласиться с крокодилом.
> Права медведей в той же самой Канаде точно так же ущемлены, не говоря уж о политике геноцида, которую проводят по отношению к тем же крокодилам во всём мире. Только тотальная, всеобщая и безоговорочная легализация марихуаны во всём мире может спасти положение.

  Ну, во-первых, я уже признал, что положение медведей в Канаде не намного лучше, "[...] мисс Хадсон". Я согласен обсуждать положение крокодилов в отдельной ветке. Тут про медведей. Во-вторых, Ваше предложение, Рамиль, о легализации марихуаны безусловно имеет своих серьёзных теоретиков, однако, мне кажется, что народ ещё не готов (ТМ) к тотальной легализации, а частичная насильная легализация может привести к гораздо более серьёзным проблемам.

----------


## it-ogo

> Так было официально оформлено узилище совести. Мог ли Гена выйти из того зоопарка? А чуть пасть пошире разинешь, чем разрешено по уставу, набегают крепкие ребята с петлями на палках. Такие дела.

 Вы совершенно не владеете матчастью, сэр! Гена в зоопарке только работал, у него была квартира в городе, где он проводил досуг и принимал Чебурашку. Он свободно шлялся по городу, разъезжал на голубых вагонах и пикировался с Шапокляк.   

> Может быть, в то время Гена и многие другие избранные зверюшки чем-то ещё немножко выделялись из толпы и в силу этих обстоятельств в том обществе от них не могли отмахнуться?

 Он стал выделяться, только когда самая советская литература в мире сделала ему паблисити на почве дружбы народов с афрочебурашкой. Но и до того он пользовался всеми социальными гарантиями.

----------


## Crocodile

> Вы совершенно не владеете матчастью, сэр! Гена в зоопарке только работал, у него была квартира в городе, где он проводил досуг и принимал Чебурашку. Он свободно шлялся по городу, разъезжал на голубых вагонах и пикировался с Шапокляк.

 Спешу Вас заверить, что это лишь то, что показывали народу. Неужели Вы всерьёз верите в положительную мотивировку "такой зелёный и плоский?" В этой, якобы "матчасти" нет ничего документального. Кроме того, она явно отдаёт политтехнологиями. Что вдалбливается молодому поколению? "_Может мы обидели кого-то зря - календарь закроет этот лист. К новым приключениям спешим друзья [...]_". Налицо зомбирование с целью морально-психологической подготовки бойцов спецподразделений.

----------


## Will

> Медведи используются в военных целях:

 What is that ?!

----------


## SAn

Russians DO have a thing about bears…

----------


## Hanna

> Russians DO have a thing about bears…

 This thread proves it! 47 responses! 
Plus: Оlympic mascot.... Political party mascot (below)....   in fact, quite often, the whole country is referred to as "the Russian bear".  
Oh no...!!! beware of the Russian bear.... !  ::  ::      *What's the policy for shooting bears in Russia? Is there a quota, hunting season, do you need permission or is it free-for-all?*  *
Are there bears in Ukraine and Belarus too?*

----------


## Basil77

> What is that ?!

 The famous bear cavalry.  ::

----------


## capecoddah

I saw this recently: 
A scorchingly hot summer has left Russia's vast population of bears  without their traditional sources of food, leading the animals to dig up  human corpses from municipal cemeteries for nourishment, the _Guardian_ is reporting. 
  According to the World Wildlife Fund Russia,  the bears are now focusing on graveyards because they offer a  "refrigerator"-like supply of easy food.  The case is reportedly similar  to one that took place two years ago in the town of Kandalaksha, in the  northern Karelia republic.  
As Masha Vorontsova of WWF Russia told the _Guardian_: "You have to remember that bears are natural scavengers. In  the U.S. and Canada you can't leave any food in tents in national parks.  In Karelia, one bear learned how to [open a coffin]. He then taught the  others. They are pretty quick learners.  
The story is horrible. Nobody wants to think about having a much loved member of their family eaten by a bear."  
So bears eat and no zombies! Win/win!!!

----------


## delog

Русский Винни Пух, насмотревшись американских боевиков:

----------


## BappaBa

Фигасе вы тут накурили... =)

----------


## Crocodile

> Фигасе вы тут накурили... =)

  Тут ведь главное - что курить. Предложение Рамиля имело свои заманчивые стороны.  ::

----------


## delog

Russian girl is walking her pet:

----------


## Demonic_Duck

I'm not sure which I want more: a Russian girl or a pet bear?

----------


## capecoddah

русских белок!  BBC NEWS | Europe | Russian squirrel pack 'kills dog' 
 				 					Russian squirrel pack 'kills dog' 				    				Local people suggest hunger is driving squirrels to extremes  *Squirrels have bitten to death a stray dog which was barking at them in a Russian park, local media report.*  Passers-by were too late to stop the attack by the black  squirrels in a village in the far east, which reportedly lasted about a  minute.  They are said to have scampered off at the sight of humans, some carrying pieces of flesh.

----------


## Will

> The famous bear cavalry.

 Haha ! I found it very humorous . ::

----------


## Basil77

> *What's the policy for shooting bears in Russia? Is there a quota, hunting season, do you need permission or is it free-for-all?*

 Of course there are hunting seasons (there are two of them: one in spring and the other one in autumn), even for duck hunting. And for large animals (like boars, bears, etc.) there is a strict quota. As far as I know it works like this: say, a company of 5 hunters wants to shoot a bear. So, they must buy a ticket for that (and it's rather expensive). And there will be written in this ticket that they can shoot only one bear. If they would shot two it would considered as poaching.   

> *Are there bears in Ukraine and Belarus too?*

 Ukraine and Belarus, as European part of Russia are rather dence populated, so I think today you can meet a bear there only in national parks or so. But at sparsely populated Russian North, Siberia and Far East regions freely roaming bears are still a commonplace.

----------


## Hanna

Ah ok!  
Have any of you seen a bear in the wild?  
How common is it for people to get killed by bears in Russia?  _I think it's sad and cruel that woman in the picture keeping a bear cub as a pet in the city!!_! ::

----------


## Basil77

> Have any of you seen a bear in the wild?

 As for me - only in Zoo. Oh, I remember, when I was a kid, I went to sanatorium with my mom and they also had a bear there who was living in a cage. I even fed him bread.   

> How common is it for people to get killed by bears in Russia?

 Never heard of such cases, but there must be a statistic somewhere I guess.

----------


## translationsnmru

> How common is it for people to get killed by bears in Russia?

 Not very common. In most cases, bears are not aggressive, and if one meets a human in the woods, it will most likely just walk (or even run) away. A wounded bear or a very hungry one, however, may become angry and attack, but that's not very common. A bear that has been awakened from its hibernation is nearly always aggressive, but again, the majority of Russian bears sleep happily until the spring  :: . Hunters who awake bears in the winter to kill them for sport or for their hides do get mauled sometimes, but well, they know the risk, or at least they should.  
And one should always steer clear of female bears with young cubs. The mother bear may attack on a slightest provocation, if she believes that you pose threat to her babies  :: .

----------


## BappaBa

Помню, что расстался с восприятием медведя как доброго плюшевого мишки после просмотра "Злой дух Ямбуя". Сильное кино.

----------


## wanja

Россия — Абсурдопедия

----------


## Will

Well , thank you everyone that has replied . I think this thread is finished now , hahaha !

----------


## SAn

There are no bears in Russia. I checked.

----------


## Will

Hahaha !

----------


## Hanna

> Помню, что расстался с восприятием медведя как доброго плюшевого мишки после просмотра "Злой дух Ямбуя". Сильное кино.

  This film seems pretty cool! I think I'll watch it. But there are probably no subtitles  ::  
When there is an opportunity to choose a mascot, Russians do not hesitate!!!

----------


## E-learner

> When there is an opportunity to choose a mascot, Russians do not hesitate!!!

 I always thought of these things as of nothing more than an effort to live up to stereotypes foreigners have. No harm in it, after all.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

> When there is an opportunity to choose a mascot, Russians do not hesitate!!!

 I would definitely recommend against using this one as an olympic mascot...

----------


## Will

> I would definitely recommend against using this one as an olympic mascot...

 Creepy bear . ::

----------


## SAn

Russian bears are very dangerous:

----------


## Demonic_Duck

::

----------

